# Scangrip question



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Hi folks,

Currently using a 'Powerhand DC5V' as a light source to inspect work, high spots, swirls etc.

I've been offered a brand new Scangrip Sunmatch 3 Colourmatch for £90 but hesitant spending that much on a light, especially when using it outdoors.

For those who have used one how much will they improve on what I have? Are they as effective outdoors as the indoor reviews make out? I don't have the luxury of returning this if I do buy it, hence the hesitation!

Appreciate there are other Scangrip threads, the outdoor question has as far as I could find never been covered in any great detail.

Also open to any non-homemade alternatives.

Thanks!


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

The Sealey LED360CM has got to be worth a look. Can be had for around £45

• Handheld rechargeable inspection lamp with a high Colour Rendering Index (CRI 96) suitable for accurate colour matching. 
• The light produced by the COB LED is ideal for detecting swirls and differences in paint colour when touching up areas of bodywork. 
• Single button features three colour options to choose from - 2700k, 4500k and 6500k producing 450 lumens. 
• Fitted with a patented magnetic 360° swivel base and hanging hook for hands-free operation. 
• Features a LED battery level indicator and light is powered by a high quality 3.7V 2.6Ah Li-ion battery. 
• Supplied with micro USB lead.


----------



## Supa Koopa (Aug 3, 2015)

I've just ordered a unilite cr1250 which was quite cheap comparatively speaking, but I never thought I'd spend that much on what is effectively a torch. Managed to get it for £60, but the scangrip you've been offered seems like a good price.

https://unilite.co.uk/product/cri-1250r-high-cri-rechargeable-inspection-light/

Can't really offer any help as I don't have it yet, but like you I'm also hoping it'll be some good as it'll be used outdoors.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Supa Koopa said:


> I've just ordered a unilite cr1250 which was quite cheap comparatively speaking, but I never thought I'd spend that much on what is effectively a torch. Managed to get it for £60, but the scangrip you've been offered seems like a good price.
> 
> https://unilite.co.uk/product/cri-1250r-high-cri-rechargeable-inspection-light/
> 
> Can't really offer any help as I don't have it yet, but like you I'm also hoping it'll be some good as it'll be used outdoors.


That's one bright light. What I haven't quite worked out is whether you can have a light that is too bright to spot swirls, read somewhere that there is a middleground and again I would presume this shifts to needing something brighter when using it outside. I know very little about lighting as you can tell


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

My knowledge is quite limited in this respect, but I don't think that you want something too high on the Lumens when swirl spotting/working close up. These lights are also brilliant for decorating, they show up every patch of paintwork or nick in the wall that needs filling.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

I bought this, after some detective works

2 light levels, really well built actually and if it was no good, it would do for playing with the wife under the covers.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Walesy. said:


> I bought this, after some detective works
> 
> 2 light levels, really well built actually and if it was no good, it would do for playing with the wife under the covers.


Not you and that Ali Express again I swear 

Gonna have me broke haha


----------



## Supa Koopa (Aug 3, 2015)

atbalfour said:


> That's one bright light. What I haven't quite worked out is whether you can have a light that is too bright to spot swirls, read somewhere that there is a middleground and again I would presume this shifts to needing something brighter when using it outside. I know very little about lighting as you can tell


It apparently has a smooth transition on brightness rather than just 2 steps of high and low. Hopefully it'll work as it should. Being outside is a nightmare and I've had bright torches that have done very little. My logic was with 2 steps what if full is too bright and low not bright enough, at least with smooth transition I've got more choice. Obviously could go completely wrong, but for £15 more than the sealey I was getting faster charging, bigger battery, 3 colour temps rather than 2, adjustable brightness, front spot torch and UV for leak finding. Man maths involved it seemed a better deal.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

atbalfour said:


> Not you and that Ali Express again I swear
> 
> Gonna have me broke haha


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Think of the money I am saving you bud...

Anyway, getting you back, it was your fault for me looking at the Polish Angel range.


----------



## Supa Koopa (Aug 3, 2015)

atbalfour said:


> That's one bright light. What I haven't quite worked out is whether you can have a light that is too bright to spot swirls, read somewhere that there is a middleground and again I would presume this shifts to needing something brighter when using it outside. I know very little about lighting as you can tell


Well it's arrived and seems really well made and has some nice features

Now in answer to the question can a light be too bright? When it comes to being outside, no it can't. Full brightness and nothing was washed out. Admittedly it's sunny out there, but it was no use at all really, so I'll wait until later on.


----------



## mr_tim (Oct 11, 2017)

How relevant is CRI if we're spotting defects rather than colour matching - surely the type of light and lumens is more relevant than the higher cost CRI units?


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Supa Koopa said:


> I've just ordered a unilite cr1250 which was quite cheap comparatively speaking, but I never thought I'd spend that much on what is effectively a torch. Managed to get it for £60, but the scangrip you've been offered seems like a good price.
> 
> https://unilite.co.uk/product/cri-1250r-high-cri-rechargeable-inspection-light/
> 
> Can't really offer any help as I don't have it yet, but like you I'm also hoping it'll be some good as it'll be used outdoors.





mr_tim said:


> How relevant is CRI if we're spotting defects rather than colour matching - surely the type of light and lumens is more relevant than the higher cost CRI units?


That's really what I want to know. I don't need all the bells and whistles of colour matching, just a fantastic swirl spotting light (not a pen) that will add extra clarity even when used outside in shade or a cloudy day and work universally across cars of different colours (or have a setting to cater for them)


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Supa Koopa said:


> I've just ordered a unilite cr1250 which was quite cheap comparatively speaking, but I never thought I'd spend that much on what is effectively a torch. Managed to get it for £60, but the scangrip you've been offered seems like a good price.
> 
> https://unilite.co.uk/product/cri-1250r-high-cri-rechargeable-inspection-light/
> 
> Can't really offer any help as I don't have it yet, but like you I'm also hoping it'll be some good as it'll be used outdoors.


Hey mate any update on the light - have you had a chance to use it on a cloudy overcast day?

Also spotted these two links; decisions....

https://www.electrical-showroom.co....ml48g7zABd9l7FrRtUYKNWvlFFP0HKtRoCSXAQAvD_BwE

https://www.dwtoolshop.com/sealey-l...NmX2-pLbH7V2PvqWBHGRwLOGTLswjDkhoCne8QAvD_BwE


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

atbalfour said:


> That's one bright light. What I haven't quite worked out is whether you can have a light that is too bright to spot swirls, read somewhere that there is a middleground and again I would presume this shifts to needing something brighter when using it outside. I know very little about lighting as you can tell


I'd have to say yes you can. Spent many hours on a black mercedes last year. I thought I had carried out the correction and refining stage perfectly. I was indoors. Had overhead lights and used my sun gun. 
Thought I'd check it with old fashioned halogen lights and my scangrip, which isn't as bright as my sun gun. 
To cut a long story short I had to refine for another half a day.
I think too bright a light will just bounce off the paint, and that you need several different sources. Just my opinion


----------



## Supa Koopa (Aug 3, 2015)

atbalfour said:


> Hey mate any update on the light - have you had a chance to use it on a cloudy overcast day?
> 
> Also spotted these two links; decisions....
> 
> ...


Not had chance on a cloudy day, I just went out for you but the sun came out.

I've attached some pictures for you but they really aren't the best. First one is the piano black trim with the light in the wrong place, then moved so you can see the scratches plus where I've just wiped. Next is piano black trim in the sun but you can still see a scratch. Next is a door panel in the shade and there is a tiny mark on there if you can find it. Last is the door handle where the most scratches show up, this was in the shade as well.

It's okay but I think a single led would be better than an array, but saying that the torch end didn't show anything up more.


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

I went for one of these. Similar to the Sealey/ Scangrip units and just as good.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Inspecti...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Thanks guys and especially Supa Koopa for the photos.

I have a pretty handy inspection light already, it's low on power, seems to do the job 'ok'. I am trying to take my paint correction up a notch and I think being a driveway detailer good lighting on a cloudy day will help. Based on those photos, I've just hit the button on the Sealey 360 one off Amazon with next day delivery. I'll try it and immediately know if it's an improvement on what I have. This will be a good benchmark, I'll likely return it and find a better deal / another more powerful light regardless.


----------



## Supa Koopa (Aug 3, 2015)

atbalfour said:


> Thanks guys and especially Supa Koopa for the photos.
> 
> I have a pretty handy inspection light already, it's low on power, seems to do the job 'ok'. I am trying to take my paint correction up a notch and I think being a driveway detailer good lighting on a cloudy day will help. Based on those photos, I've just hit the button on the Sealey 360 one off Amazon with next day delivery. I'll try it and immediately know if it's an improvement on what I have. This will be a good benchmark, I'll likely return it and find a better deal / another more powerful light regardless.


Seems like a plan.

It's not easy taking pictures, but if I'd have seen mine before ordering I probably wouldn't have bothered (if that makes sense).


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Hope I'm not too late with this reply but I have been using a Scangrip Sunmatch hand held light and their Novo work lights for 6 or 7 years now and can attest to their quality and performance. Look upon any Scangrip purchase as an investment because they will last you a very long time and will not disappoint. :thumb:

Perhaps this video will help you justify the expense:


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Alan W said:


> Hope I'm not too late with this reply but I have been using a Scangrip Sunmatch hand held light and their Novo work lights for 6 or 7 years now and can attest to their quality and performance. Look upon any Scangrip purchase as an investment because they will last you a very long time and will not disappoint. :thumb:
> 
> Perhaps this video will help you justify the expense:
> 
> LIGHTING: let's be honest, shall we? - YouTube


Thanks a mill Alan. Ended up sitting up to 3am hooked on Kelly's channel :lol:

My Sealey 360 arrived today, what a super little tool. Puts my 300 lumen light to shame. I was working on a light grey mini today so found the various colour options very helpful.

However, when held very far away (per Kelly's advice) it really isn't giving me the coverage I'd like. I am wondering if a more powerful light with wider range would be better.

Thinking Scangrip Multimatch R+
OR
Sealey LED068

Both wireless and more portable. Any thoughts?


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

What about the Sealey led 065 only 10 w but are plenty bright enough picked a pair last year for £78 delivered. think there about £90 a pair now great to be able to angle the pair for better coverage area.Great on the lower power setting when wiping down ceramics too :thumb:


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

lois97 said:


> What about the Sealey led 065 only 10 w but are plenty bright enough picked a pair last year for £78 delivered. think there about £90 a pair now great to be able to angle the pair for better coverage area.Great on the lower power setting when wiping down ceramics too :thumb:


Had looked at these but they don't come with the settings to customise the warmth of the light which I think I want. I have quite a few silver or white cars which I suspect a warmer light may help spot more.

Will have a look and see if I can get a deal, like the wireless option and having 2 for the price of 1 as you say!

Cheers!


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Walesy. said:


> I bought this, after some detective works
> 
> 2 light levels, really well built actually and if it was no good, it would do for playing with the wife under the covers.


So I bought this just for a laugh and it's genuinely shocked me how effective it is. Yes it doesn't have varying colour temperatures but the brightest setting makes a much more expensive Sealey LED360CM seem ineffective in comparison. Durability and battery life TBC but for £12 it's an absolute bargain at first glance.

Didn't expect much from this so had also bought a Scangrip MultiMatch R - a french company had an amazing offer on and arrived today. Properly light and handy tool with the full range of light strengths and colour temperatures. £160 RRP and picked it up for £75.

Got a bit carried away on Ali Express and bought a head torch for interiors too.

All the lighting I'll ever need for £92 - huge improvement on what I had previously :thumb:

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

I’ve been after another MultiMatch R for a while, do you have a link please?


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

It's gone up in price slightly but still a steal for what it is;

http://www.intercash.pro/en/scangrip/5572-scangrip-multimatch-r-035652-lamp-detailing.html

Don't forget to pay via PayPal and select to pay in Euro with a dedicated FX card like Revolut. Don't let PayPal and your Bank set your rates or charge you fees.


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Have a look at Unilite, they have 3 light settings and similar design often do 35% off sales. I saw on DW instagram they were going to do a review of them. 
They are excellent lights.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

the unilite ones are very good ...


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Maybe speak to Dan about sponsoring and a group buy whizzer


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

polt said:


> Maybe speak to Dan about sponsoring and a group buy whizzer


We are just in talks with Unilite at the moment


----------

